# My chocolate lab Aerial puppy photos



## CMike

Aerial pictures

5 weeks








8 weeks






9 weeks






15 weeks






18 weeks






5 months






6.5 months






7 months


----------



## Truthmatters

A Dor A ble


----------



## FuelRod

gorgeous pup.


----------



## Mr. H.

Canus barkus quadripedus domesticus. 
Nice pup.


----------



## CMike

Truthmatters said:


> A Dor A ble



Thank you.


----------



## JBeukema

Chocolate?


----------



## Sherry

I want!!!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> Aerial pictures



Shes a classic beauty. 

We have a black lab. Labs are the best.


----------



## Vel

She's growing to be such a beautiful dog.


----------



## Big Fitz

U gotsa kyootie ub a goggie!  teh lolcats is amzazed!  I just wanna skritch her nose and rub her ears.






^^^ That's more my dog style though.  Mastiffs.  Old English preferred, that's a Dogue de Bordeaux.


----------



## JackDan

cmike, that is a beautiful dog.


----------



## JackDan

My black lab/german shepard mix, charlie.  I adopted him and this is him at 10 weeks.  Look at him compared to my foot crazy. He just turned three last month.


----------



## xsited1

CMike said:


> My chocolate lab Aerial puppy photos



Awesome!  I love labs.  We've got a Lab/Mastiff mix.


----------



## JackDan

JackDan said:


> My black lab/german shepard mix, charlie.  I adopted him and this is him at 10 weeks.  Look at him compared to my foot crazy. He just turned three last month.



Same couch, 2 years later.


----------



## CMike

More photos











Below after a day of doggie day care


----------



## Truthseeker420

Very Cute ! Thx


----------



## Big Fitz

She is such a beautiful dog.  It has been fun to watch her grow.


----------



## California Girl

Man, she get's cuter!!


----------



## CMike

Thank you all.

Aerial is very special to us. All she wants is to be with her pack. 

She has tremendous amount of energy.

She really is a wonderful puppy. She is 9.5 months now.


----------



## DiAnna

She's precious!  Thanks for sharing the pictures.  I love doggies.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

That's the kind of doggie day care to have!  Where they keep them active and wear them out.  Tired out dogs are contented dogs! 

Beautiful dog you've got there!  Soulful eyes.


----------



## eots

CMike said:


> Aerial pictures
> 
> 5 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.5 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 months



nice beast..


----------



## eots

but he is not a terrier...and the bandanna well, I think my friend Dave said it best

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32bD4VMMzkg]Terrier Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## percysunshine

I have a yellow. He was so happy to see me after a trip without him, that he wagged his tail hard enough to split the tip open against the corner of a wall. Blood all over the place. He never noticed...Squirt squirt squirt...chuckle.

Loyal as heck.


----------



## Big Fitz

percysunshine said:


> I have a yellow. He was so happy to see me after a trip without him, that he wagged his tail hard enough to split the tip open against the corner of a wall. Blood all over the place. He never noticed...Squirt squirt squirt...chuckle.
> 
> Loyal as heck.


Yellows are notorious for 'happy tail syndrome'.  Not as bad as Golden Retrievers.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Nice hound doggie.  Cute.


----------



## chikenwing

Great looking Lab!! our 5 1/2 years young yellow has never left puppy!! He's a super dog,an alternative energy source. Over the years we have had 3 blacks,1 chocolate, and now Rustle the yellow,never anything but a Lab they are the best!!


----------



## CMike

chikenwing said:


> Great looking Lab!! our 5 1/2 years young yellow has never left puppy!! He's a super dog,an alternative energy source. Over the years we have had 3 blacks,1 chocolate, and now Rustle the yellow,never anything but a Lab they are the best!!



*J'adore un Labrador


How can you not fully adore

The happy aspect of a Labrador?

The otter tail, the silly grin,

The open heart to take you in.

Sweet true love from earnest eyes

Emotional truth, a friend so wise.

At play, at work, at rest, at ease,

The Labrador was born to please*


----------



## CMike

A few times in doggie day care they told me me that Aerial befriended new doggies there that weren't playing with anyone.

Aerial went to them, started licking them, and playing.

I was really touched how compassionate she is.


----------



## uscitizen

It is not flying??


----------



## yidnar

beautiful puppy's .....nothing better than man's best friend!!!and dogs truly are the most loyal and loving animal !!!


----------



## uscitizen

But where are the aerial photos of it?


----------



## CMike

uscitizen said:


> It is not flying??



Sorry?


----------



## CMike

percysunshine said:


> I have a yellow. He was so happy to see me after a trip without him, that he wagged his tail hard enough to split the tip open against the corner of a wall. Blood all over the place. He never noticed...Squirt squirt squirt...chuckle.
> 
> Loyal as heck.



How horrible. Did you take him to the vet? What did you do?


----------



## Gallagher

Nice!


----------

